# Iframe-Problem in Firefox/Mozilla.



## UnqlPhriek (21. März 2005)

Hallo! Ich habe ein IFRAME über einem Flashmovie (wg. CMS..)
Im IE funktioniert alles ganz gut, nur im Firefox bzw. Mozilla leider jedoch überhaupt nicht.. Das Iframe lädt nicht wie gewünscht verzögert (visibilty änderung per js-timeout), erscheint zwar wenn man auf Unterseiten geht, wird das Iframe und der Inhalt zwar angezeigt, liegt jedoch auch nicht richtig im Vordergrund, d.h. ich kann nicht scrollen oder irgendwelche interaktionen auf der seite durchführen. 

Hier könnt ihr Euch das Dilemma mal ansehen: 
Beispiel (Achtung mit Musik) 

Wenn irgendwie möglich, bitte bitte helft mir!

Gruß,
UnqlPhriek


----------

